
Adventures in RISC-V - lelf
https://matrix89.github.io/writes/writes/experiments-in-riscv/
======
ngcc_hk
Thought it is about hardware but this first one only covers Qemu.

Trying to do it but you need instruction to setup the riscv64-unknown-elf-gcc
Try the sifive one embedded version but it does not work.

Wait for the future post then. Or just try alternatives:

[https://theintobooks.wordpress.com/2019/12/28/hello-world-
on...](https://theintobooks.wordpress.com/2019/12/28/hello-world-on-risc-v-
with-qemu/)

or even

[https://github.com/adityashah1212/baremetal-riscv-qemu-
virti...](https://github.com/adityashah1212/baremetal-riscv-qemu-virtio)

